# Germans have "most powerful passport" (visa-free access to 177 countries)



## CougarKing (3 Sep 2016)

Perhaps here's one reason why all those refugees are headed to Germany instead of staying in other EU countries:

Business Insider


> *Germany has the world’s most powerful passport*
> 
> Chloe Pantazi, INSIDER
> 
> ...


----------



## jmt18325 (3 Sep 2016)

I don't really understand why Canadians and Australians require Visas of each other.  That would seem to be the least of concerns for each.


----------



## brihard (3 Sep 2016)

So the Germans continue to enjoy their historical ability to easily enter other countries without having to ask permission?


----------



## dimsum (3 Sep 2016)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> I don't really understand why Canadians and Australians require Visas of each other.  That would seem to be the least of concerns for each.



Australia requires visas from every all countries except New Zealand - they get a different sort of permit.


----------



## jmt18325 (4 Sep 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Australia requires visas from every all countries except New Zealand - they get a different sort of permit.



Had no idea - guess I should have looked that up.


----------



## mariomike (4 Sep 2016)

Maybe it works both ways?

"Due to events in their fairly recent past, Germany had some of the softest immigration standards in Europe. 
If you had a pulse, they tended to let you in."

Deutschland 93 
Narcos.


----------



## CougarKing (4 Sep 2016)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> I don't really understand why Canadians and Australians require Visas of each other.  That would seem to be the least of concerns for each.




Apparently nothing came out of this British think tank's recommendation, from earlier this year, that there should be 
visa-free travel for citizens of the UK and the Commonwealth Dominions such as Canada to each other's lands.

UK think tank urges visa-free travel between the UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2016)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> I don't really understand why Canadians and Australians require Visas of each other.  That would seem to be the least of concerns for each.



Could it be some of the people we have allowed to hold our Passports and comments like: "A Canadian is a Canadian is a Canadian."?  Or perhaps the thoughts of someone like Anjem Choudary may having free access to your population to preach their agenda?  It is not like any of these Commonwealth nations have no people operating  marginally within the Law, who are promoting less than desirable agendas.


----------



## jmt18325 (4 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Could it be some of the people we have allowed to hold our Passports and comments like: "A Canadian is a Canadian is a Canadian."?



Well first - I wholeheartedly agree with that comment.  That exchange very much convinced me that my intention to vote for the Conservatives again was unwise.

Second - I can't see Australia having more concerns than the US.  It is in fact that Australia requires Visas of almost everyone. 

Don't let that stand in the way of a soap box though.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2016)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> ... That exchange very much convinced me that my intention to vote for the Conservatives again was unwise.



That was not a phrase out of the Conservative playbook, so you have me confused as to your logic.


----------



## jmt18325 (4 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That was not a phrase out of the Conservative playbook, so you have me confused as to your logic.



Trudeau was right - Harper was wrong.

I'm off topic.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2016)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> Trudeau was right - Harper was wrong.
> 
> I'm off topic.



Ah!  You are of that ilk.  I guess my confusion over your logic had merit.  Sorry, but I do not accept naive statements such as "A Canadian is a Canadian is a Canadian" as holding much credibility along the same lines of "A proof is a proof. What kind of a proof? It's a proof. A proof is a proof. And when you have a good proof, it's because it's proven."  Both are incredulously asinine.


----------



## dimsum (9 Sep 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Apparently nothing came out of this British think tank's recommendation, from earlier this year, that there should be
> visa-free travel for citizens of the UK and the Commonwealth Dominions such as Canada to each other's lands.
> 
> UK think tank urges visa-free travel between the UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand



...like the UK can handle the mass emigration.   >


----------



## Lightguns (9 Sep 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> ...like the UK can handle the mass emigration.   >



LOL, no thanks, all we need is a cohort ban the blade babies marching in our streets trying to ruin us the way the ruin themselves.


----------

